# bow pooles are they a good upgrade ?



## uri (May 11, 2002)

Well trying to know if the geenaker pooles are a good thing. I am thinking on placing that in my Elan 40 with a geenaker . the boat has a fractional rig (7/8). and I sail shorthanded many times...any help great!


----------

